# This was my son's hat until...



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

This was my son's hat until it accidentally got tangled up in some sheets and washed in hot water. Now it's a dandy felted bowl.


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

Creative solution for something that might have gotten tossed.


----------



## Moisey (Mar 17, 2013)

Good One! Same thing happened to my husband's woolen crocheted slipper socks, they now fit me beautifully.
PS: He is 6foot 2inches tall & I am 5foot 2inches tall. This was my first un-intential try at felting & I never knew how warm felted socks are. Just tried it with a small Easter basket I crocheted & had to go through the washer twice & the drier twice to get it felted. It seems these things happen much easier when we are not trying too hard.
Cheers
Moisey


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

My hubby didn't see it tangled in the sheets when he went to wash them. The hat had been missing for about two weeks after recently having been found after being missing for two months. I guess it wasn't meant to be.


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

Moisey said:


> Good One! Same thing happened to my husband's woolen crocheted slipper socks, they now fit me beautifully.
> PS: He is 6foot 2inches tall & I am 5foot 2inches tall. This was my first un-intential try at felting & I never knew how warm felted socks are. Just tried it with a small Easter basket I crocheted & had to go through the washer twice & the drier twice to get it felted. It seems these things happen much easier when we are not trying too hard.
> Cheers
> Moisey


I bet they're very warm.


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

Oh yes, I naturally just finished the matching scarf, so now I have to make a new hat.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Hurricane said:


> My hubby didn't see it tangled in the sheets when he went to wash them. The hat had been missing for about two weeks after recently having been found after being missing for two months. I guess it wasn't meant to be.


With any luck, warmer weather is on its way, and you have a few months to replace it ... with a superwash treated wool.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

Moisey said:


> Good One! Same thing happened to my husband's woolen crocheted slipper socks, they now fit me beautifully.
> PS: He is 6foot 2inches tall & I am 5foot 2inches tall. This was my first un-intential try at felting & I never knew how warm felted socks are. Just tried it with a small Easter basket I crocheted & had to go through the washer twice & the drier twice to get it felted. It seems these things happen much easier when we are not trying too hard.
> Cheers
> Moisey


I'm super careful with my laundry and go through every article and every pocket so it's never happened to me, but your avatar picture has a cat that looks just like our Hershey.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-102762-1.html


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

Hurricane said:


> My hubby didn't see it tangled in the sheets when he went to wash them. The hat had been missing for about two weeks after recently having been found after being missing for two months. I guess it wasn't meant to be.


My husband hasn't done laundry since we got married. That was in 1995.


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

Makes a cute bowl!


----------



## Granny Yoyo (Oct 2, 2012)

I had such a similar thing happen. Years ago I had made a red hunting sweater for my now ex. At the time I wasn't able to afford expensive wool yarn so I had bought a less expensive brand. I knitted the sweater to measurement and it looked great. He went hunting for a week and when he came home of course sweater needed cleaning. In all his helpfulness he helped with the laundry and without knowing he threw the sweater into the washer with his thermals and unders and turned on the water. He didn't ask me, just did it. Not only did he end up with pink underware but with a sweater that shrank. I was a beginning knitter so thought I might be able to block it out. As that sweater dried the pins starting pulling out of my blocking board. What was left was a red sweater that was about 10 inches long and sleeves that were about 16 inches long. He always told everyone I had made the sweater out of re-processed mop head. At least I tried. No wonder he is my ex. LOL


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

A very pretty and handy mistake. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Moisey (Mar 17, 2013)

To Granny Yoyo: I commisserate with you. Some years ago while I was working, & DH was home, trying to help, he rang me at work & asked, "What did you put into the wash that has turned all my underwear pink?" I replied, that I had not put anything into the washing basket which would turn white clothing pink, but asked him, " What have YOU put into the wash, which has turned your (& my) underwear pink?" I got him to tell me what was in the wash, & it turned out to be a maroon shirt of his, made in another country, meaning they often run in the wash, & have to be washed separately by hand, & purchased by him, not me.
He then apologised, as had interrupted me at work and not spoken in a very nice manner at the time. Oh well, its all history now.
I once caught him in the laundry with a plastic jug with water in it, & beating it with a fork.
I asked what he was doing & he told me he was dissolving the detergent, first, as I had advised him to, before putting the washing into the machine. I laughed as I had meant him to put the detergent into the machine, turn it on for the water to pour onto it & dissolve it before the clothing was put in because in those days it clumped onto your clothes. Nowadays we have the liquid detergent which saves a lot of pain! I think we all have wash day blues.
Cheers
Moisey


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

That's what I call recycling.


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> With any luck, warmer weather is on its way, and you have a few months to replace it ... with a superwash treated wool.


Jessica Jean I'm afraid I'm going to have to use the same wool as I finished the matching scarf about a week ago. We are also expecting a spring snowstorm here in Massachusetts so I may have to do it today!

I'm certain it won't happen again. Normally my husband is very good about checking for handmade and delicate or special care items and putting them aside. Neither of us had any expectation that the missing hat would be in my son's bed.

My DH was doing me a huge favor, as our younger one had been sick early that morning. He washed the sheets before leaving for work rather than waking me up a half hour early to tend to sick child and nasty bedding. He always says he would rather clean up when the kids or dogs get sick then have to see me gag. It doesn't bother him at all, but I don't do so well.


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

Granny Yoyo said:


> I had such a similar thing happen. Years ago I had made a red hunting sweater for my now ex. At the time I wasn't able to afford expensive wool yarn so I had bought a less expensive brand. I knitted the sweater to measurement and it looked great. He went hunting for a week and when he came home of course sweater needed cleaning. In all his helpfulness he helped with the laundry and without knowing he threw the sweater into the washer with his thermals and unders and turned on the water. He didn't ask me, just did it. Not only did he end up with pink underware but with a sweater that shrank. I was a beginning knitter so thought I might be able to block it out. As that sweater dried the pins starting pulling out of my blocking board. What was left was a red sweater that was about 10 inches long and sleeves that were about 16 inches long. He always told everyone I had made the sweater out of re-processed mop head. At least I tried. No wonder he is my ex. LOL


Funny! A similar thing happened with a mohair sweater my mother made me when I was in high school, my grandmother washed it. It would have made a dandy Barbie Doll sweater afterwards.


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

rujam said:


> That's what I call recycling.


I couldn't bear to throw it away. You can't tell from my photo but it is two beautiful shades of blue, a tan and a dark brown. It really looked nice on my son and brought out his big blue eyes. I'll make a new hat and take a good photo of him modeling the hat and scarf as soon as I can.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Makes a wonderful knitting basket


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

It makes a lovely bowl!


----------



## marje of florida (Jan 3, 2013)

Best laid plans give......

Love the felted bowl. can see many years of use and so original. 

enjoy

hugs
marge


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Hurricane said:


> This was my son's hat until it accidentally got tangled up in some sheets and washed in hot water. Now it's a dandy felted bowl.


Oh how funny! Good save! Creative!


----------



## Maggie2012 (May 14, 2012)

Hurricane said:


> This was my son's hat until it accidentally got tangled up in some sheets and washed in hot water. Now it's a dandy felted bowl.


not funny for your son...but had to laugh ... also admire your creative use of it


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Ms knit a lot (Mar 19, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> My husband hasn't done laundry since we got married. That was in 1995.


My first husband washed my RED Indian cotton tunic. Not so bad eh..well he wanted to save hot water and washed all his white T shirts,shorts and socks with it.
He actually Called my Mum and asked what to do. She said RUN !!!!!
He looked cute in pink.

"A life spent making mistakes is not only more honorable, but more useful than a life spent doing nothing".
George Bernard Shaw

Except laundry


----------



## Grand8ma (Feb 16, 2014)

He actually Called my Mum and asked what to do. She said RUN !!!!!

:thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

Ms knit a lot said:


> My first husband washed my RED Indian cotton tunic. Not so bad eh..well he wanted to save hot water and washed all his white T shirts,shorts and socks with it.
> He actually Called my Mum and asked what to do. She said RUN !!!!!
> He looked cute in pink.
> 
> ...


Oh my! Run was the best answer she could give him?


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh no, how awful


----------



## GrammyLinda (Oct 14, 2011)

Wait!!! Husbands can do laundry? Dang! Who knew??? LOL


----------



## artsyist (Jan 11, 2013)

Love it!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

We can always use something else to hold yarn.Great reuse.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

guess you got to knit him a new hat, do like the basket.


----------



## Rossi (May 15, 2011)

Its serendipity


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

I love it as a bowl, I might have to do that, on purpose!


----------



## amamac (May 21, 2013)

Hurricane said:


> Jessica Jean I'm afraid I'm going to have to use the same wool as I finished the matching scarf about a week ago. We are also expecting a spring snowstorm here in Massachusetts so I may have to do it today!
> 
> I'm certain it won't happen again. Normally my husband is very good about checking for handmade and delicate or special care items and putting them aside. Neither of us had any expectation that the missing hat would be in my son's bed.
> 
> My DH was doing me a huge favor, as our younger one had been sick early that morning. He washed the sheets before leaving for work rather than waking me up a half hour early to tend to sick child and nasty bedding. He always says he would rather clean up when the kids or dogs get sick then have to see me gag. It doesn't bother him at all, but I don't do so well.


Seems like he's a keeper, even after this little mishap... ;-)


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

amamac said:


> Seems like he's a keeper, even after this little mishap... ;-)


Thanks. He is.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Hurricane said:


> ... He always says he would rather clean up when the kids or dogs get sick then have to see me gag. It doesn't bother him at all, but I don't do so well.


Thanks for the belly-laugh! My darling is exactly the opposite! When he sees a place where a cat had up-chucked, he yells for me. If I'm not around, he _may_ deign to drop a paper napkin on it - just so it'll grab my attention when I return. 
When our firstborn had a terribly messy diaper, he dangled the kid over the tub, stripped and showered him, but left the messy bedclothes, pajamas, and diaper in a super-nasty _and_ wet lump in the bathtub, for me to deal with when I got home from work in the morning. :thumbdown:


----------



## Granny Yoyo (Oct 2, 2012)

At least we can look back and get some good chuckles but at that moment it wasn't so funny. I have more stories about wash day. If pink under ware is the worse thing that happens life would be great. Thanks for you story.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Love the bowl and kudos to you DH for dong the laundry under the circumstances. I am the same, cannot cope with that particular mess and DH has no trouble. I will go to ex terpenes to never be sick myself and he just gets it over with and gets on with life. I could deal with the cats most times but not the kids.....


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

Dreamweaver said:


> Love the bowl and kudos to you DH for dong the laundry under the circumstances. I am the same, cannot cope with that particular mess and DH has no trouble. I will go to ex terpenes to never be sick myself and he just gets it over with and gets on with life. I could deal with the cats most times but not the kids.....


I'm so glad I'm not the only one who reacts like this. One time I was sitting on the couch holding one of my sons who didn't feel well ( he was very little at the time) and he vomited all over me. My DH ( it's his birthday today BTW) grabbed our son to clean him up since I couldn't really move and when I started to clean up the mess (retching the whole time) he told me to go shower and change and he would take care of everything else. When I came out everything was clean and our little guy was settled down. He is a real keeper. He puts up with my moods and quirks and lots of yarn!


----------



## Grand8ma (Feb 16, 2014)

Just a little hint about the "presents" pets leave for us. I always kept a box or bag of salt handy for just such times. Pour enough salt on the mess to completely cover it and pile up a little. Leave it for a while, then scoop up with a piece of cardboard (e.g.: cereal box). The salt absorbs the moisture and makes it easier to scoop up and less aromatic. Baking soda can be used too, but I found the salt worked best. 
Got this tip from a funeral director friend whose Irish Setter managed one time to sneak into a viewing room and leave his "condolences" !!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Grand8ma said:


> Just a little hint about the "presents" pets leave for us. I always kept a box or bag of salt handy for just such times. Pour enough salt on the mess to completely cover it and pile up a little. Leave it for a while, then scoop up with a piece of cardboard (e.g.: cereal box). The salt absorbs the moisture and makes it easier to scoop up and less aromatic. Baking soda can be used too, but I found the salt worked best.
> Got this tip from a funeral director friend whose Irish Setter managed one time to sneak into a viewing room and leave his "condolences" !!!


Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Hazelformby (Feb 22, 2014)

I washed my youngest sons nappies (no disposables in those days ) with a red top and he wore pink nappies for months wouldn't have been so bad if he had been a girl !


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Hurricane said:


> My hubby didn't see it tangled in the sheets when he went to wash them. The hat had been missing for about two weeks after recently having been found after being missing for two months. I guess it wasn't meant to be.


Was the hat missing for two weeks or two month?
Regardless I like it as a bowl. :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

GrammyLinda said:


> Wait!!! Husbands can do laundry? Dang! Who knew??? LOL


I think the point here is they cannot..DH washed a pocket watch I had bought him one time and he really doesn't touch the laundry anymore after that


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

nitcronut said:


> Was the hat missing for two weeks or two month?
> Regardless I like it as a bowl. :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


Well first it was missing for about two months, then we found it. A week later it went missing again and it turned up in the sheets two weeks later.


----------



## glenniemae (Mar 13, 2011)

Nice upcycling :thumbup:


----------



## AddisonJ05 (Nov 5, 2019)




----------

